# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Matematike financiare

## caniforyou

Kush mund te me ndihmoj qe se paku te jap formen e ekuacionit detyrave ne vijim per te zgjidhur ato:

3. Te zgjidhen problemet me fjale:
a) Cmimi qe u pagua nje kompjuter pas 22% zbritje ishte
1,871.50 EUR. Sa ishte cmimi para lirimit?

b) Shuma e tre numrave te njepasnjeshem tek eshte 117. Cilet
jane ata numra?

c) Hansi eshte per 7 vite me i moshuar se Sabrina. Sa vite kane
ata te dy nese shuma e dyfishit te viteve te tyre eshte 66?

d) Nje brinje e drejtkendeshit eshte 20 cm me e shkurt se tjetra.
Sa eshte e gjate brinja e shkurter nese syprina e siperfaqes se
drejtkendeshit eshte 0.8 m2?

e) Dy vetura qe jane larg njera tjetres 500 km jane nisur ne
drejtim te njera tjetres me ndryshim konstant te shpejtesise
prej 10 km/h. Sa eshte shpejtesia e tyre nese ato takohen pas
2 ore e 15 minutash?

f) Ciklisti vozit bicikleten e tij ne nje perpjetez me nje shpejtesi
prej 20 km/h dhe teposhte me shpejtesi prej 60 km/h. Sa eshte
shpejtesia e tij mesatare per tere udhetimit (pra perpjete dhe
teposhte)?

g) Cilet jane ata dy numra ndryshimi i te cileve eshte 12 kurse
prodhimi 493?

h) Dy familje jetojne 550 km larg njera tjetres. Ata deshirojne te
takohen dhe nisen me vetura ne ora 9. Njera familje udheton
me shpejtesi konstante prej 90 km/h, kurse tjetra me shpejtesi
konstante prej 110 km/h. Ne ora sa takohen ato?



1. Shuma e tre numrave te njepasnjeshem tek eshte 279. Per cilet
numra eshte fjala?

2. Pas 5 vitesh Ana do te jete e moshuar sa gjysma e nenes se saj.
Para tre vitesh Ana ishte e moshuar sa nje e treta e nenes se saj
pas 11 vitesh. Sa vite ka Ana dhe nena e saj?

3. Nje kompani prodhon karrige dhe tabela ne nje makine. Per te
prodhuar nje karrige nevojitet 1 njesi e lendes se pare dhe 2 ore
pune te makines. Per te prodhuar nje tabele nevojiten 2 njesi te
lendes se pare dhe 3 ore pune te makines. Ata kane 19 njesi te
lendes se pare. Makina mund te perdoret 34 ore. Sa karrige dhe sa
tavolina mund te prodhohen?

4. Anna bleu 2 buke dhe 6 kifle ne furre. Ajo pagoi 4.80 EUR. Kur u
kthye ne shtepi nena e pyeti per cmimin e nje kifle. Por ajo nuk
mbante mend cmimin.
Tre dite me vone ajo shkoi tek furra serish dhe bleu 3 buke dhe 15
kifle. Kete here ajo pagoi 9 EUR. Kur nena e pyeti ate serish per
cmimin, ajo e pranoi se kishte harruar te pyeste.
Megjithate, ajo i tregoi nenes se ne shkolle kishte mesuar se si te
njehsonte cmimin e njesise nga numri i njesive te blera dhe nga
cmimi perfundimtar. Si kalkuloi ajo cmimin e bukes dhe kifles?

5. Te caktohen numrat, ndryshimi i te cileve eshte 12 dhe prodhimi
eshte 493?

6. Dhoma eshte e gjate 6.6 m dhe e gjere 4.8 m. Te dy anet duhet te
zgjerohen per te njejten madhesi. Sa duhen zgjeruar dimensionet
ne menyre qe siperfaqja te rritet per 5 m2?

7. Kompania ka vendosur te prodhoje kemisha. Cmimi javor i
fiksuar eshte 17,970 EUR dhe cmimi i ndryshueshem eshte 4.95
EUR/kemishe. Sa kemisha duhen shitur gjate javes me cmimin
14.95 EUR/kemisha ne menyre qe te arrihet fitimi prej 8000
EUR?

8. Nje brinje e drejtkendeshit eshte 20 cm me e shkurt se tjetra. Sa
eshte e gjate brinja e shkurter nese syprina e siperfaqes se
drejtkendeshit eshte 0.8 m2?


9. Dick eshte 7 vite me i moshuar se Ana. Sa vite kane ata nese
shuma e viteve te tyre eshte gjysma e viteve te gjyshes se tyre e
cila eshte 66 vjecare?

10. Dy kende te nje trekendeshi jane te barabarte kurse kendi i trete
eshte tre here me i madh se shuma e tyre. Te caktohen kendet?
(Shuma e tre kendeve te nje trekendeshi eshte 180°.)

----------


## donna76

kush me ndihmon te gjej formulen e coca-cola  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## TikTak

17.5 mL 75% citric acid or phosphoric acid 
2.00 L water 
2.00 kg granulated white sugar 
2.5 mL caffeine (optional as it won't change taste of drink) 
30.0 mL caramel color 

ene pas i viti do shtojsh 30 lb hahahahahahahaha
 ps. Stay crazy and act like normal people

----------


## kleadoni

> Kush mund te me ndihmoj qe se paku te jap formen e ekuacionit detyrave ne vijim per te zgjidhur ato:


Nuk e di ne te duhen akoma zgjidhjet apo i ke zgjidhur, gjithsesi po te ndihmoj me ato te algjebres (se gjometrine e kam harruar fare  :buzeqeshje:  )





> a) Cmimi qe u pagua nje kompjuter pas 22% zbritje ishte
> 1,871.50 EUR. Sa ishte cmimi para lirimit?


[(1-0,22)x] = 1871,50
x=2399,36  cmimi fillestar




> b) Shuma e tre numrave te njepasnjeshem tek eshte 117. Cilet
> jane ata numra?


Mund te shkruhet: x+y+z = 117
y=(x+1)
z=(y+1)=(x+1+1)
Duke i zevendesuar kemi: x+(x+1)+(x+1+1)=117
3x+3=117
x=38

Athere i bie qe numrat te jene 38,39,40. 




> c) Hansi eshte per 7 vite me i moshuar se Sabrina. Sa vite kane
> ata te dy nese shuma e dyfishit te viteve te tyre eshte 66?


Nese shenon me x moshen e Sabrines, i bie qe mosha e Hansit te jete 7+x.
Shuma e dyfishit te viteve i bie te jete: 2x+2(7+x)=66
dmth sabrina eshte 13 vjece e hansi 20. 




> g) Cilet jane ata dy numra ndryshimi i te cileve eshte 12 kurse
> prodhimi 493?


x-y=12
x*y=493
Atehere i bie qe x=12+y, e zevendeson te ekuacioni i dyte dhe ke:                     (12+y)*y=493
12y+y^2=493, e shkruan si: y^2+12y-493=0
Zgjidhe me dallor dhe e gjen vleren e y, pastaj e zevendeson ne ekuacionin e pare dhe gjen edhe vleren e x.





> 1. Shuma e tre numrave te njepasnjeshem tek eshte 279. Per cilet
> numra eshte fjala?


Njelloj si me lart. x+y+z=279
y=x+1
z=y+1 = x+1+1
Atehere kemi: x+(x+1)+(x+1+1)=279
3x+3=279
i bie te jene 92,93,94

[/QUOTE]2. Pas 5 vitesh Ana do te jete e moshuar sa gjysma e nenes se saj.
Para tre vitesh Ana ishte e moshuar sa nje e treta e nenes se saj
pas 11 vitesh. Sa vite ka Ana dhe nena e saj?[/QUOTE]

Kete nuk e kam sh te qarte, mos nuk e ke shkruar te plote?




> 4. Anna bleu 2 buke dhe 6 kifle ne furre. Ajo pagoi 4.80 EUR. Kur u
> kthye ne shtepi nena e pyeti per cmimin e nje kifle. Por ajo nuk
> mbante mend cmimin.
> Tre dite me vone ajo shkoi tek furra serish dhe bleu 3 buke dhe 15
> kifle. Kete here ajo pagoi 9 EUR. Kur nena e pyeti ate serish per
> cmimin, ajo e pranoi se kishte harruar te pyeste.
> Megjithate, ajo i tregoi nenes se ne shkolle kishte mesuar se si te
> njehsonte cmimin e njesise nga numri i njesive te blera dhe nga
> cmimi perfundimtar. Si kalkuloi ajo cmimin e bukes dhe kifles?


2x+6y=4,80
3x+15y=9
E shkruan: x=(4,80-6y)/2
E zevendeson te ekuacioni dyte dhe ke: 3(4,80-6y)/2)+15y=9

----------


## caniforyou

Lea faliminderit shume per ndihmen ofruar. Ju uroj gjithe te mirat dhe suksese!

----------


## caniforyou

[/QUOTE]2. Pas 5 vitesh Ana do te jete e moshuar sa gjysma e nenes se saj.
Para tre vitesh Ana ishte e moshuar sa nje e treta e nenes se saj
pas 11 vitesh. Sa vite ka Ana dhe nena e saj?[/QUOTE]

Kete nuk e kam sh te qarte, mos nuk e ke shkruar te plote?



Detyra eshte e dhene ashtu si e kam shkruar, por pavaresisht kesaj, edhe njehere te falenderoj per ndihmen dhe mundin tuaj. Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## skipetar

........................................

----------


## medina

9. Dick eshte 7 vite me i moshuar se Ana. Sa vite kane ata nese
shuma e viteve te tyre eshte gjysma e viteve te gjyshes se tyre e
cila eshte 66 vjecare?

Ana= 13 Vjec
Dick=20 vjec
x+x+7=33


10. Dy kende te nje trekendeshi jane te barabarte kurse kendi i trete
eshte tre here me i madh se shuma e tyre. Te caktohen kendet?
(Shuma e tre kendeve te nje trekendeshi eshte 180°.)

Kendet e trekendeshit jane 22.5,,,,,22.5,,,,dhe 135
x+x+3(2x)=180




pytje kisha une,,,cfare klase studion? se ushtrimet jane elementare

----------


## skipetar

> 2. Pas 5 vitesh Ana do te jete e moshuar sa gjysma e nenes se saj.
> Para tre vitesh Ana ishte e moshuar sa nje e treta e nenes se saj
> pas 11 vitesh. Sa vite ka Ana dhe nena e saj?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kete nuk e kam sh te qarte, mos nuk e ke shkruar te plote?
> 
> 
> ...


nese e lexova problemin qysh duhet, ateher barazimet jane kto

"Pas 5 vitesh Ana do te jete e moshuar sa gjysma e nenes se saj"
A+5=(N+5)/2

"Para tre vitesh Ana ishte e moshuar sa nje e treta e nenes se saj pas 11 vitesh"
A-3=(N+8)/3

prej ku del se
A=22
N=49

"Pas 5 vitesh Ana do te jete e moshuar sa gjysma e nenes se saj": A=22+5=27 dhe N=49+5=54

"Para tre vitesh Ana ishte e moshuar sa nje e treta e nenes se saj pas 11 vitesh": A=22-3=19 dhe N=49-3+11=57

nese nuk e lexova problemin qysh duhet, ateher shpresoj se ju nimon me i shkru barazimet dhe me e zgjidh problemin.

sidoqofte, me vjen keq qe ju ka dek msusja n'klasen e pare apo te dyte te shkollse fillore

----------


## caniforyou

Kush mund te me ndihmoj te zgjidh edhe keto detyra:

1. Burri dhe gruaja kane vendosur te blejne nje veture. Ata kan grumbulluar 3500 Euro. Prinderit e burrit kane vendosur te kontribuojne me 1/3 e parave te cmimit te vetures, kurse prinderit e gruas me 3/5 e parave te cmimit te vetures. Sa ka kushtuar vetura?

2. nese koha e reagimit te shoferit 1 sekond, ateher qfar distance kalon vetura ne 108 km/h?

3) Nese 5 persona per 5 minuta i hajne 5 pica, atehere çfarë kohe nevojitet qe 100 persona te hajne 100 pica?

----------


## padrilla

problemi nr 3.

5 minuta

----------


## D&G Feminine

1.  52500 euro

----------


## Kanina

> Kush mund te me ndihmoj qe se paku te jap formen e ekuacionit detyrave ne vijim per te zgjidhur ato:
> 
> 3. Te zgjidhen problemet me fjale:
> a) Cmimi qe u pagua nje kompjuter pas 22% zbritje ishte
> 1,871.50 EUR. Sa ishte cmimi para lirimit?
> 
> b) Shuma e tre numrave te njepasnjeshem tek eshte 117. Cilet
> jane ata numra?
> 
> ...


o shoku pse na hap pune kote tani pak na plas mendja ne shkolle po dhe ketu do meremi me probleme.  :buzeqeshje:  me duket se ke probleme per te zgjidhur ti nga te shkolles perton ti zgjidhesh vete dhe na i ngec neve ketu.

----------


## caniforyou

> 1.  52500 euro


me jep ekuacionin e zgjidhjes nese ka mundesi

----------


## skipetar

1.

X: çmimi i veturës

X = (1/3)X + (3/5)X + 3500
...
X = 


> 1.  52500 euro

----------


## caniforyou

> 1.
> 
> X: çmimi i veturës
> 
> X = (1/3)X + (3/5)X + 3500
> ...
> X =


danke schön  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## topsykretts123

Kleadoni detyra thote shuma e numrave tek te njepasnjeshem 

 Numrat tek te njepasnjeshem mund ti shkrujame si 

x=a+1
y=a+3
z=a+5

x +y +z = 117 

a+1 + a+3 + a+5 =117 

3a + 9 = 117 

3a = 108 

a=36 => x = 37 y=39 dhe z=41

----------


## kleadoni

> Kleadoni detyra thote shuma e numrave tek te njepasnjeshem 
> 
>  Numrat tek te njepasnjeshem mund ti shkrujame si 
> 
> x=a+1
> y=a+3
> z=a+5
> 
> x +y +z = 117 
> ...


Nuk e kisha vene re qe thuhej numra tek... e kisha marre vetem si nr te njepasnjeshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## amiri.01

Kush mund te me jap pak ndihme per te zgjidhur kete detyre financiare.

Nese banka X ofron ofron interes 750 Euro per 6 muaj per shumen e depozituar prej 5000 Euro, atehere cfare shume duhet te depozitojme per te fituar interes 200 Euro per 8 muaj.

----------


## kleadoni

> Kush mund te me jap pak ndihme per te zgjidhur kete detyre financiare.
> 
> Nese banka X ofron ofron interes 750 Euro per 6 muaj per shumen e depozituar prej 5000 Euro, atehere cfare shume duhet te depozitojme per te fituar interes 200 Euro per 8 muaj.


Me shumen 5000, per 8 muaj i bie te fitoj 1000 interes (6muaj-750 ->8 muaj -1000). 
Qe te fitoj 200 ne 8 muaj i bie qe te depozitoj 1000 (sepse fiton 1000 nese depoziton 5000 ->qe te fitoj 200 i duhet depozite 1000)

----------

